# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Un petit bonjour de la Normandie

## Eucalyptus27

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Jai 33 ans deux chats domestiques et quatre chats SDF que jabrite et nourri.
Et occasionnellement mère dhivernage pour jeunes hérissons.

merci pour lajout  ::

----------


## Poupoune 73

bienvenue!

----------


## duma762000

bonjour. Bravo pour les hérissons, ils ont bien besoin qu'on les protège.

----------


## LANCASTER

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Jai 33 ans deux chats domestiques et quatre chats SDF que jabrite et nourri.
> Et occasionnellement mère dhivernage pour jeunes hérissons.
> 
> merci pour lajout



Bonjour la normande, 

Habitant la normandie je sais que les hérissons n'ont pas véritablement la côte.
Bienvenue sur le forum

Etes vous en basse ou haute normandie???? ::

----------

